# Wanted: Complete skyline running gear/drivetrain



## Akerbay95 (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone breaking their skyline ? Doing an RB swap on my s-body so looking for RB 25 engine/gearbox combo mainly. Prefer a NEO, prefer a running car (or car that can be proved to of ran recently) May be interested in ECU/loom aswell! MAY be interested in RB 26 but most likely out of budget 

UK based 
Cheers
James


----------

